# What religion is your bra?



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

A friend of mine sent me this and had to pass it on. 

This one is entertaining to men and women 
enjoy...

A man walked into the ladies department of a Macy's
and shyly walked
up to the woman behind the counter and said,


I'd like to buy a bra for my wife.
What type of bra?" asked the clerk.
Type?" inquires the man, "There's more than one type?
Look around," said the saleslady, as she showed a sea
of bras in every
shape, size, color and material imaginable.

Actually, even with all of this variety, there are
really only four
types of bras to choose from. Relieved, the man asked
about the types.
The saleslady replied: There are the Catholic, the
Salvation Army, the
Presbyterian, and the Baptist types.



Which one would you prefer?

Now totally befuddled, the man asked about the
differences between
them.The Saleslady responded, "It is all really quite
simple..

The Catholic type supports the masses.
The Salvation Army type lifts the fallen,
The Presbyterian type keeps them staunch and upright,
and
The Baptist makes mountains out of mole hills.

Have you ever wondered why A, B, C, D, DD, E, F, G,
and H are the
letters used to define bra sizes?
If you have wondered why, but couldn't figure out what
the letters
Stood for, it is about time you became informed!

(A} Almost Boobs...
{B} Barely there.
{C} Can't Complain!
{D} Dang!
{DD} Double dang!
{E} Enormous!
{F} Fake.
{G} Get a Reduction.
{H} Help me, I've fallen and I can't get up !

They forgot the German bra.

Holtzemfromfloppen!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

funhouse69 said:


> A friend of mine sent me this and had to pass it on.
> 
> This one is entertaining to men and women
> enjoy...
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

:lol: 

That reminds me of my school days. Calling them the "over the shoulder, boulder, holder"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Years ago, "LS/MFT" was an advertising slogan for Lucky Strike cigarettes. 
It was an acronym for "Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco".

Which oldtimers among us remember the topic-related 'unofficial' meaning
of LS/MFT, as was often quoted by us as immature male middle-schoolers?



Spoiler



"Loose Straps Mean Flopping Tits"


----------



## bigjim44 (Nov 10, 2006)

Nick said:


> Years ago, "LS/MFT" was an advertising slogan for Lucky Strike cigarettes.
> It was an acronym for "Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco".
> 
> Which oldtimers among us remember the topic-related 'unofficial' meaning
> ...


Let's screw my fingers tired.


----------



## james.white (Nov 28, 2007)

nice one. i'm a can't complain - dang type of guy... anything over is just cherry on top (no pun intended) lol


----------

